# DeadSpider's Yard Display



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

After the party we took everything home and put it into the garage for the week. 
I then set it all back up on the 31st, and had it all back in the garage by 11pm that same night.

We had some extreme wet weather during the day on the 31st. 
All the mache is pretty well sealed though so it held up fine.














































I have a blog post with a few more pictures
http://aranamuerta.com/2008/11/02/halloween-yard-display-2008#more-420


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow DS that is just fantastic! Well laid out, the fog rocks, and your props are awesome. I think Dench is my favorite tho... and somehow he looks like he'd be perfectly content in a cold miserable rain...!

Bravo!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

those are some kick butt pics, the yard looks great. I'm glad it turned out ok even though it was wet


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent job!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dead Spider you are amazing! I can't get over how detailed you are in your work. Great Job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

The fog looks really great! Did you use a chiller or did you just get lucky with the damp weather?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love It!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great display! I'm loving the grave digger with the lantern. Some year I want fog like that. Unbelievable effect. Your attention to detail is incredible!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your display is just fantastic Angie. I never tire of your gravedigger - he's superb and a work of art. Your lighting is well done also.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad they braved the storm  Yes, Dench is so recognizable that I almost said his name out loud in my office (as if he'd entered 'Cheers'). Besides his facial detail, I love how his clothes fit him. That just makes it perfect.

I don't think I've ever seen your groundbreaker before. He's pretty ghastly!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very, very nice DS....everything looks really great!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

MoonDog: The fog is of the chilled variety. Its pretty cold here on Halloween, usually about 4 degrees celsius (39F) and fog is always a challenge to get cold enough. This year was a few degrees warmer, so it behaved nicely. I stock piled ice all week for the chiller, and still bought 3 bags to add. The wind stayed down and I was able to get a nice effect for most of the night.

Ghoul Friday: Dench's clothes were sort of custom made for him, so I guess thats why they fit him. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the rain was a nice touch on the part of Mother Nature. She must love Halloween, too.

Great job!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love It!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful photos, I agree that the rain added a very creepy element to your display. That dang zombie freaks me out especially those little wisps of hair on his head and year after year I still love the winged demon creatures. Fantastic display.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice display! Can't believe you set up twice. Wow.


----------



## buttonwillow (Nov 3, 2008)

*Looks Great*

I love what an incredible display how many foggers did you use.... 
We had Rain too but didn't scare the kiddies away.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW, that was awesome!!!!! Great fog, and can't say enough about Dench


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great haunt DS...great photos too...thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow very nice ang --ya - the fog rocks


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Incredible and so detailed! Fantastic job!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent stuff, Dead!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great detail on that hairy nose mole. What a great yard with such detailed characters and atmosphere!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!!
I just can't get over how "heavy" the fog looks. How do you get the fog to cover such a wide range? 

Details are great also, along with some interesting lighting. Excellent job!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Job as always DeadSpider! But what do you use to waterproof the paper mache props? Spray Acrylic? Also, how do you keep wind from tearing them up? I've wanted to try paper mache but I worry about wind gusts here on the coast.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking on your site I see that not all of your spiders are dead. I am glad you are moving your haunt in a proper direction. I'm really impressed you braved the nasty weather this year with your props. To quote Indiana, "They belong in a museum." Great job.

I tried to make my second witch a bit more hunched in stature after being inspired by your twisted Mr. Dench.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I love your props, and the fog and lighting is fantastic!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You always have the best fog pics and ofcourse a great display


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Great photos/haunt! I love the grounds keeper! Wish I was that talented!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great, I have to echo everyone else about the fog, it is unbelievable. What kind of chiller do you use?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. Amazing as always. Those fog pictures are some of the best I've seen yet. 

But that sounds like a hell of a prop moving and pack up job. Is that a community style party or your own shin dig? (the pictures for that also look great, your props give the room such great atmosphere).


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone for all the nice comments!!

Yeah, it was a party is private 'shin-dig'. There are basically myself and two other friends of mine, both 'seasonal halloweeners' who decorate and plan the party. Our husbands come in and help out periodically with moving and lifting and the odd bit of quick carpentry. It's a tonne of work, and then I bring all my stuff back home, take a few breather days and quickly set it up on the 31st.

That fog at the home display really is just a fluke thing. Some years it works out some years it sucks. I don't have a sophisticated fogger or a chiller. I own a couple foggers but only used one cheap little one this year. The chiller is just a big plastic bin with metal duct hose stuff going into it, and another bit of hose coming out. I mounted a tiny radio shack fan in the 'fog exit' hose to pull the air through. My front yard is all on a downward slope, so maybe that helps with the effect.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> Great Job as always DeadSpider! But what do you use to waterproof the paper mache props? Spray Acrylic? Also, how do you keep wind from tearing them up? I've wanted to try paper mache but I worry about wind gusts here on the coast.


Thanks HalloweenRick.
I usually use spar varnish for sealing. I apply it as a first coat, prior to any other paint, otherwise its just too shiny for my liking. I have used outdoor house paints with equal success.
I don't quite understand what you mean by wind tearing them up though. ? These mache pieces are ROCK hard, and very sturdy. At the base of each, if I feel they are not steady enough I will add extra weight or use some spikes to secure them to the ground. 
So long as you take your time with mache, make it strong, and seal it very well, it can sit out in bad weather and survive just as well anything.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Absolutely Awesome!!! Great work! (Wow, super fast setup and tear down too!)


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Your monsters are whimsical and cool! The angel of death is also very intimidating. Great haunt.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Outstanding. I dig your props. And your lighting and fog simply rock. Well done.

Viva la AranaMuerta! :smilekin:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Inspiring!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The atmosphere created by the weather and all your hard work is just perfect. Awesome display.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow DS GREAT pics
I love the one you posted with the wooden cross


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
Actually that wooden cross, and all the other wooden crosses were a quick use of scraps from some pallets we destroyed to make our make-shift fence. I liked the look, And will most likely do it next year too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see your haunt weathered the storm. The haunt looks great. I don't know if it was the rain but your fog looks wonderful. It stayed nice and low. The haunt looks quite creepy. Good job.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

I remember the undertaker from last year. I wish I had that kind of talent! Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> Actually that wooden cross, and all the other wooden crosses were a quick use of scraps from some pallets we destroyed to make our make-shift fence. I liked the look, And will most likely do it next year too.


Actually I think your 'makeshift' fence adds a lot to the decor! It just seems to fit. Everything else just looks great. I'll jump on the Mr. Dench bandwagon too! Awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it all but really like your zombie.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Everything came together so well for you this year despite the rain.
Once again a humbling experience viewing your pictures.
I must build myself a fog chiller. I must get the foggers out on time.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've clipped some of your pics as inspiration for next year's haunt! Really nice work, DS!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks fantastic! I love all the figures in your yard, and it seems like the rainy weather might have added to the ambience a bit.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this. Your fog looked fantastic DS and loved how the trees were turned for beautiful colors in the yard and hadn't fallen off yet but still had some leaves on the ground from others.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing work DS. Very inspiring. Yours is the type of display that I am striving for. I will be checking your site when I start gearing up for next Halloween. Hats off to you.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 
yeah Wes, I think this is the first year the trees have still had leaves on them at Halloween. They were beautiful. Everything dropped off that little red maple over the weekend and by Sunday night not a leaf was left!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job DS! As always, I am so impressed with your work. I just love your hunched over little man! He is so creepy! 
I think the first pic of the skelly face close up with rain drops on it is so cool! Not a traditional pic, but very detailed. Do you take professional pics????


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks so much Lagrousome.
I don't take professional pics by any means, I just take LOTS so that I get a few that work! I like that skelly face with rain drops on it too.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How did I miss this one? Props to your props DS. Excellent work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome display! And great pics, too. I've been inspired by your work for some time now, and it's just great to see it keep getting better.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Aw shucks 
Thanx


----------

